# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Ο καταψύκτης χάνει την ψύξη και λειτουργεί ξανά μέσα με λίγα λεπτά

## pmarino

Έχω έναν καταψύκτη zannusi τύπου μπαούλο 400lt , είναι περίπου 10 ετών  αλλά τα τελευταία 4 ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας και τον έβαλα σε λειτουργία πάλι από τον Νοέμβριο. Βρίσκεται σε μέρος εσωτερικό , χωρίς υγρασία και χωρίς ήλιο ,είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση σαν  καινούργιος ,  τα λάστιχα επίσης εφαρμόζουν τέλεια,Στους - 15,5 βαθμούς ξεκινά να λειτουργεί κ σε 13 λεπτά πάει  στους - 19 κ σταματάει. Όμως σε 7 λεπτά πέφτει η θερμοκρασία πάλι  στους  - 15,5 κ αρχίζει πάλι να λειτουργεί. Τον άδεισσα εντελώς κ πάλι σε κάθε 7 με 12 τώρα λεπτά, παίρνει μπρος. Ρώτησα ψυκτικό εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη κ δεν  μπορεί να με  βοηθήσει. Είναι ο φυσιολογικός ο χρόνος λειτουργίας κάθε  7 λεπτά? των καταψυκτών αυτού του τύπου? Και αν δεν είναι ο  φυσιολογικός, ποια μπορεί να είναι η αιτία που σε τόσο σύντομο χρόνο χάνει την ψύξη του χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα λάστιχα? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mikemtb73

σαφως και υπαρχουν απωλειες ειδικα σε τόσο μεγαλο ογκο.  εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση ότι χτειαζεται 13 ολοκληρα λεπτα για το μοτερ να σου κατεβασει θερμοκρασια λιγων βαθμων.  με καμερα υπερυθρων θα φαινοταν αν ειχε πουθενα απώλειες... καντου ενα χάδι με το χερι να δεις αν είναι πουθενα κρυο το εξωτερικο του. 
λεπτομεριες θα σου πουν οι ειδικοι

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Παναγιώτη ο καταψύκτης σου είναι τουρμπάτος με διπλό διαφορικό , 6 ταχύτητες εμπρός και 3 στην όπισθεν, και έχει κατανάλωση 1 λίτρο καυσίμου σε κάθε 800 χιλ. Και εξηγώ κατά μέρη τα ερωτήματα .



> ποια μπορεί να είναι η αιτία που σε τόσο σύντομο χρόνο χάνει την ψύξη του χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα λάστιχα?


Όταν πρόκειται για οριζόντια ψυγεία , δηλαδή μπαούλα με την πόρτα επάνω , αυτά δεν χάνουν εύκολα ψύξη σε σχέση με τα κάθετα ψυγεία με την πόρτα στο πλάι .

Μάλιστα πολλοί θα έχουν δει στα περίπτερα καταψύκτες παγωτών μπαούλα που αντί για κανονική πόρτα στο επάνω μέρος , ο κατασκευαστής δεν διστάζει να βάλει ακόμη και γυάλινες συρόμενες πόρτες με μηδέν μόνωση . (φυσικά και το να έχει μόνωση η επάνω πόρτα είναι ακόμη καλύτερα ) και τα λάστιχα βοηθούν περισσότερο να εμποδίσουν τον αέρα παρά περισσότερο τις ψυκτικές απώλειες .




> Τον άδεισσα εντελώς κ πάλι σε κάθε 7 με 12 τώρα λεπτά, παίρνει μπρος.



Άρα πριν τον αδειάσεις , οι "απώλειες " που (λανθασμένα παρατηρούσες ) ήταν το ότι τα προιόντα που είχες μέσα αυτά απορροφούσαν την ψύξη μέχρι μετά από ώρες να εξισωθούν οι θερμοκρασίες (σημείο που κάποια στιγμή τα προιόντα θα έχουν παγώσει κοντά στους -19 και δεν θα έχουν ανάγκη και άλλης απορρόφησης ψύξης από τον εσωτερικό αέρα του καταψύκτη ) . Όταν συμβεί αυτό τότε θα παρατηρήσεις λιγότερος χρόνους λειτουργίας του μοτέρ και περισσότερους χρόνους διάρκειας παύσης του συμπιεστή. Αυτά γίνονται τμηματικά με τις ώρες .

Πολλές φορές ακούμε ή διαβάζουμε συστάσεις από τους κατασκευαστές να μην βάζουμε μονοκοπανιά τα προιόντα μας , αλλά κατά τμήματα ( ο κατασκευαστής συνήθως αφήνει στο ταμπελάκι πληροφορίες για την "ικανότητα ψύξης " δηλαδή κάτι σαν π.χ. 17 kg / 24 hr (17 Κιλά ανά 24 ώρες)




> ,Στους - 15,5 βαθμούς ξεκινά να λειτουργεί κ σε 13 λεπτά πάει στους - 19


Σε τι ρύθμιση επιλογή είναι ο θερμοστάτης (στην αρίθμηση κουμπί του θερμοστάτη) το ρωτάω γιατί οι -15 βαθμοί δεν είναι και κάτι άσχημο για κατώτερη θερμοκρασία που επιτρέπει ο καταψύκτης , αλλά καλό θα ήταν να μην είναι κάτω από -18 (αυτό μπορεί να διορθώσει και μόνο του όταν εξισωθούν οι θερμοκρασίες και όταν πάψουν να απορροφούν τα προιόντα ψύξη ) , αν όχι μετά από ώρες δυνάμωσε το ελαφρά έτσι ώστε να μην βλέπεις θερμοκρασία κατώτερη των -18. Σε καμιά περίπτωση μην θεωρήσεις την δική σου "εύκολη απόφαση" να το ρυθμίσεις να έχει για κατώτερη θερμοκρασία άνω των -18 (π.χ -20 -24 κτλ ) ναι μεν είναι καλύτερα για τα προιόντα , αλλά ίσως όχι για τον συμπιεστή.

----------


## pmarino

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο κ το ενδιαφέρον σου να μου απαντήσεις. Αρχικά οι - 15.5 βαθμοί είναι γιατί ο εδώ ψυκτικός, μου είπε αυτός να βάλω το θερμοστάτη στη χαμηλότερη θέση. Την θερμοκρασία την μετράω με ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο με ένα λεπτό καλώδιο (αισθητήρα) που το τοποθετώ μέσα. Ομως, αν κατάλαβα σωστά , μου είπες ότι ο καταψύκτης λειτουργεί όχι μόνο φυσιολογικά αλλά είναι κ super? Σωστά?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι τον καταψύκτη τον θεωρώ τουρμπάτο από πλευράς ψύξης , εκτός και δεν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτηση σχετικά με το αν ήταν παράπονο τα 7 με 12 λεπτά (ίσως και να είμαι λάθος ) αλλά θεώρησα ότι μετά από 4 χρόνια που ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας , πήγες να τον ξαναβάλεις μπροστά με ένα σχετικά υπέρογκο φορτίο .
Το υπέρογκο και άμεσης τοποθέτησης φορτίο απορροφά την ψύξη γρήγορα από τα προιόντα και ίσως το κάνει να φέρεται "νευρικά " στις παύσεις και εκκινήσεις . Αλλά στην πορεία θα στρώσουν αυτές οι "νευρικότητες " και θα γίνουν πιο ομαλές . 

Γιαυτό σου έγραψα τα σχετικά απαραίτητα στην 2η γραμμή της απάντησης στο #3 . Αν δεις αυτό να συνεχίζεται , ε τότε ίσως να πω ότι ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Στις συνήθεις συμβουλές για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις λένε για τα superfrost κουμπιά που (παρακάμπτουν τον θερμοστάτη για να λειτουργεί συνεχώς για κάποιες ώρες ή μέρες ) και μετά απενεργοποιείς το superfrost , για να αναλάβει από εκεί και ύστερα ο θερμοστάτης με τον έλεγχο εκκινήσεων και παύσεις . Και να σκεφτείς αυτό το εννοούν όσο ο καταψύκτης είναι αρχικά άδειος !

----------


## pmarino

Όπως ανέφερα στο αρχικό μου ερώτημα, τον καταψύκτη τον έχω βάλει σε λειτουργία από τον Νοέμβριο και μάλιστα με όχι πολλά πράγματα μέσα κάτι σάλτσες και λίγα ψάρια. Για να μην σε κουράζω περισσότερο, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εάν είναι φυσιολογικό να χάνει την ψύξη του μέσα σε 7 λεπτά με λίγα πράγματα και σε 12 λεπτά εντελώς άδειος ? Αν είναι φυσιολογικό ΟΚ , αν όμως όχι , τι  πρέπει να κάνω και που να ψάξω την αιτία . Ευχαριστώ

----------

mikemtb73 (30-04-22)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Παναγιώτη,
ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ & ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ & ΕΙΡΗΝΗ γι΄ ΟΛΟ τον ΚΟΣΜΟ.

Νομίζω ότι πληροφορίες αυτού του τύπου που ζητάς ίσως μπορέσεις να τις πάρεις
από το User Manual του καταψύκτη σου, τ΄ οποίο αν δεν το διατηρείς από την αγορά του,
μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από το site : https://www.zanussi.co.uk/support/user-manuals/ ,
με τη βοήθεια του PNC (*P*roduct *N*umber *C*ode) ή του μοντέλου του καταψύκτη σου, που
βρίσκονται σ΄ αυτοκόλλητο ταμπελάκι σε κάποιο από τα τοιχώματα του.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όπως ανέφερα στο αρχικό μου ερώτημα, τον καταψύκτη τον έχω βάλει σε λειτουργία από τον Νοέμβριο και μάλιστα με όχι πολλά πράγματα μέσα κάτι σάλτσες και λίγα ψάρια. Για να μην σε κουράζω περισσότερο, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εάν είναι φυσιολογικό να χάνει την ψύξη του μέσα σε 7 λεπτά με λίγα πράγματα και σε 12 λεπτά εντελώς άδειος ? Αν είναι φυσιολογικό ΟΚ , αν όμως όχι , τι  πρέπει να κάνω και που να ψάξω την αιτία . Ευχαριστώ


Θα προσπαθήσω να σου δώσω διάφορες υποθέσεις για να κατανοήσεις ότι δεν χάνει ψύξη (γιατί αν έχανε εννοείται θα το έβρισκες και κάτω από τους -15 βαθμούς έως να έβλεπες τον θάλαμο και τα προίοντα ζεστά )

Υπόθεση 1 
Ο Κατασκευαστής έβαλε μεγάλο μοτέρ στον καταψύκτη (αναλογικά των λίτρων θαλάμου) 
Κάθε καταψύκτης δεν είναι ίδιος , άλλος έχει μεγάλο συμπιεστή αναλογικά των λίτρων θαλάμου , και άλλος μικρό συμπιεστή .
Στον καταψύκτη με το μεγάλο μοτέρ η ψύξη στα τοιχώματα του θαλάμου θα είναι ισχυρή / η τοποθέτηση του αισθητήρα θερμοστάτη επάνω στο στοιχείο της κατάψυξης θα επηρεαστεί , και πιθανά θα κόψει πιο σύντομα .
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η ισχυρή ψύξη θα παγώσει άμεσα τα προιόντα (ο θερμοστάτης δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι θερμοκρασία έχουν τα προιόντα ) , αυτό βγαίνει έμμεσα από υπολογισμούς του κατασκευαστή για την συμπεριφορά του θερμοστάτη σε συνδυασμό με το μοτέρ . 

Υπόθεση 2 
Ο Κατασκευαστής έβαλε μικρό μοτέρ στον καταψύκτη (αναλογικά των λίτρων θαλάμου) 
Εδώ ισχύει ότι ισχύει και στην υπόθεση 1 . Με την διαφορά ότι τα στοιχεία της κατάψυξης και της τοποθέτησης του θερμοστάτη , ο θερμοστάτης δεν θα επηρεαστεί τόσο άμεσα και θα δουλεύει το μοτέρ περισσότερο χρόνο σε σχέση με τον καταψύκτη που έχει ισχυρότερο μοτέρ

Υπόθεση 3 
Στις παραπάνω διαφορές 1) & 2) ισχυρού μοτέρ με αδύναμου 
Στο ισχυρό μοτέρ θα παρατηρείς πιο έντονα το "δήθεν " ότι χάνει ψύξη (γιατί τα προιόντα δεν προλαβαίνουν να γεμίσουν με ψύξη) 
Στο αδύναμο μοτέρ θα παρατηρείς το αντίθετο 

Υπόθεση 4 
Κάτι παίζονται με τους θερμοστάτες και το ακριβές σημείο που τοποθετήθηκε το άκρο αισθητήρα του θερμοστάτη επάνω στο ψυκτικό στοιχείο , αλλά και τις θερμοκρασιακής διαφοράς τους , δηλαδή να το ήθελε ο κατασκευαστής να είναι "νευρικό" και ευαίσθητο στις εκκινήσεις & παύσεις .

Υπόθεση 5 
Άλλες πληροφορίες που δεν μας έδωσες και θα έπρεπε να τις γνωρίζουμε , π.χ. όταν ήταν καινούριο αν είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι τότε δεν είχε αυτές τις συμπεριφορές με τα ίδια σχεδόν φορτία και λειτουργούσε στην ίδια περίπου εποχή , στις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις κτλ. (έτσι θα βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα και για την απάντηση #2)

Δυνάμωσε λίγο την ψύξη από τον θερμοστάτη και παρατήρησε τις διαφορές (μετά από αρκετές ώρες).

Υπόθεση 6 
Ο τρόπος που τοποθέτησες το δικό σου θερμόμετρο (να τα λέμε και αυτά , ψηλά ? χαμηλά ? που? άνοιγες συχνά τις πόρτες?)

----------


## pmarino

Αληθώς ο κύριος κ του χρόνου κ καλό μήνα. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου κ για την απάντηση. Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν είχα παρατηρήσει όταν ήταν καινούργιος ο καταψύκτης πόσο συχνά λειτουργεί κ τώρα δεν εικόνα. Τώρα με αυτούς τους λογαριασμούς ρεύματος προσέχουμε τα πάντα κ προσπαθούμε να μειώσουμε τις καταναλώσεις ρεύματος. Το καλώδιο το έβαλα σχεδόν στον πάτο του καταψύκτη. Τώρα για το πόσο συχνά ανοίγει, η απάντηση είναι  σπάνια, μπορεί μια φορά την εβδομάδα ή μια φορά το μήνα. Ο καταψύκτης βρίσκεται στην προθάλαμο της εισόδου του σπιτιού κ έτσι παρατήρησα ότι σχεδόν κάθε φορά που περνάω αυτός λειτουργεί.

----------


## pmarino

Σκέφτομαι ότι μια αιτία μπορεί να είναι το ότι είναι σχεδόν άδειος. Ο αέρας έχει μικρή θερμοχωρητικότητα κ μπορεί να είναι ο λόγος που τόσο σύντομα πέφτει η ψύξη του. Ενώ εάν είχε περισσότερα προϊόντα, αυτά παγώνοντας να κρατούσαν την ψύξη. Μπορεί αυτή η υπόθεση να έχει κάποια βάση? Είμαι ερασιτέχνης ψαράς κ παλιότερα ήταν σχεδόν γεμάτος με ψάρια . Όμως τώρα χρόνο με το χρόνο τα πράγματα αλλάζουν ραγδαία προς το χειρότερο κ ο καταψύκτης άδειασε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το καλώδιο το έβαλα σχεδόν στον πάτο του καταψύκτη.


Χρειάζεται να δυναμώσεις την ψύξη , αν βάση του 1ου ποστ η κορυφή σου (σημείο που σταματάει ) ήταν -19 , να το ρυθμίσεις να έχει κορυφή -21 - 22. 
Το -21 -22 θα το επιτηρείς και ελέγχεις ανά εποχές (δηλαδή στο φουλ καλοκαίρι και καύσωνες μπορεί να χρειαστεί να δυναμώσεις την ψύξη παρομοίως και επιπλέον) , στον χειμώνα το αντίθετο παρομοίως 




> Ο καταψύκτης βρίσκεται στην προθάλαμο της εισόδου του σπιτιού κ έτσι παρατήρησα ότι σχεδόν κάθε φορά που περνάω αυτός λειτουργεί.


Αν τυχόν έχεις κάποιο υπόγειο θα βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα κατά πολύ.




> Σκέφτομαι ότι μια αιτία μπορεί να είναι το ότι είναι σχεδόν άδειος. Ο αέρας έχει μικρή θερμοχωρητικότητα κ μπορεί να είναι ο λόγος που τόσο σύντομα πέφτει η ψύξη του. Ενώ εάν είχε περισσότερα προϊόντα, αυτά παγώνοντας να κρατούσαν την ψύξη.


Θυμίζουν λογικά αυτά που λες , αλλά στο τέλος το χαλάς λίγο . Γιατί αν ίσχυε ότι όσο πιο πολύ μπουκώνεις τον καταψύκτη με προιόντα , να μας δίνετε η αίσθηση ότι θα γίνει πιο οικονομικό . Τότε θα αγοράζαμε κοντέινερ αντί για μπαούλα.

Εγώ δεν έχω καταψύκτη , αλλά έχω 2 ψυγεία α) ψυγειοκαταψύκτη 2 πορτο με κατάψυξη κάτω & β) μίνι μπαρ ψυγείο  με μοτέρ 50W . Όταν έχω χλαπαδιάσει τα προιόντα του ψυγειοκαταψύκτη και ταιριάζουν στον χώρο του μίνι μπαρ ψυγείου , τότε τα μεταφέρω εκεί και επί της ευκαιρίας καθαρίζω και τον ψυγειοκαταψύκτη. Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι ανάλογο με 2 καταψύκτες διαφορετικής χωρητικότητας .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να παίξουμε λιγάκι , έχοντας και την φραπεδιά δίπλα μας . Ερώτηση προς όλους 
Διάλεξα τυχαία 2 καταψύκτες με όσο το δυνατόν ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (λίτρα χωρητικότητας / κατανάλωση ανά έτος ) με την μόνη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα 2 μοντέλα ότι το 1 είναι ενεργειακής κλάσης F (κάτι σαν κατάρα δηλαδή ) 
Και το άλλο ενεργειακής κλάσης Α+ (κάτι σαν τουρμπάτο δηλαδή ) 
Μου εξηγείτε τι φταίει που και τα 2 έχουν την ίδια ετήσια κατανάλωση? (νομίζω ότι ξέρω , αλλά το αφήνω αινιγματικό για την απίθανη  σύγκριση με τα 2 αυτά μοντέλα )
https://www.multi-home.gr/product/63...iOiIifV0&ref=6

https://www.bestprice.gr/item/215286...c4200aow1.html

Και άλλη απάντηση (άσχετη με τα παραπάνω , αλλά απάντηση για την ερώτηση #10)
χαρακτηριστικά.jpg
Για τις 4 τελευταίες γραμμές δηλώσεων του παραπάνω πίνακα διαπιστώνω ψεύδος .

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ο Electrolux δεν αναφέρει δυνατότητες, ούτε με ποιο ψυκτικό μέσο δουλεύει ο καθένας. 
Με άγνωστες παραμέτρους, δεν μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πως γίνεται η μπακατέλα του F (με τα ίδια στοιχεία μοντέλου) να γίνεται ξαφνικά Α+
https://www.tehnomix.bg/frizer-gorenje-fh401cw
και στο σημείο με μια φωτό που δείχνει έναν γλόμπο να επιστρέφει σε F. Ότι δηλώσει ο κάθε ένας .

Στο σημείο εκείνο αναφέρεται σε "εξαιρετική μόνωση" (αληθές ψευδές δεν το γνωρίζω ) 
πάω να ξαναδώ σχετικά τα 2 μοντέλα στο #12 περί αυτονομίας χωρίς ρεύμα (επειδή νομίζω ότι αυτό σχετίζεται ) και για την μπακατέλα του F αναφέρει 41 ώρες (στο νέο link παραπάνω σε 54 ώρες από 41 ώρες πριν) ότι να ναι , ενώ του Α+ 31 ώρες . Κατά πόσο επηρεάζει αυτό σε ένα μεγάλο καταψύκτη όταν είναι σε ενεργεία ετήσια.

----------


## pmarino

θα μεταφέρω πράγματα από τον καταψύκτη του ψυγείου, στον καταψύκτη μπαούλο και θα επανέλθω σε μερικές ημέρες , με τις παρατηρήσεις μου . Σας ευχαριστώ όλους από καρδίας. Καληνύχτα κ καλό μήνα ,με υγεία .

----------

Κυριακίδης (01-05-22), mikemtb73 (02-05-22)

----------

